
Introducing jQuery++ - cleverjake
http://www.bitovi.com/blog/2012/06/introducing-jquerypp.html
======
jcampbell1
This appears to me as a collection of jQuery plugins that is masquerading as a
better version of jQuery. I really don't like the name, and I hope whoever
controls the jQuery trademark puts the kibosh on this name. These plugins
should stand on their own merit, and should be advertised as something other
than jQuery++.

Frankly, I have also not really liked that jQueryMobile, and jQueryUI used the
jQuery name because it killed the prospects of better alternative projects,
but at least they had endorsement.

~~~
justinbmeyer
It is by no means masquerading as a better version of jQuery. No where does it
say this. It only states it's a collection of jQuery plugins.

~~~
gpvos
It says that in the name.

~~~
arijo
Is c++ better than c?

~~~
onli
Was it meant to be?

------
malandrew
If they are providing performance improvements, why not just pull a copy of
jQuery and commit the improvements? Why do these need to be presented as a
separate library?

~~~
justinbmeyer
Of the 3 that add performance improvements:

animate - probably wouldn't make sense until CSS is better supported.

styles - I've suggested adding it, but waiting on the "go ahead".

fastfix - I've suggested adding, but jQuery said it wasn't interested. I don't
think they realize that although fix in its current state is fast, it's called
all the time, making it important.

------
btipling
I would like to see some data on how much faster. Maybe make some demos that
run in a frame where jQuery is compared to this library. It's a tall claim to
say this is faster and needs credible verification.

~~~
jontas
Some data here:

<http://jquerypp.com/#fastfix>

Not comprehensive, but it's something.

They also include a link to:

<http://jsperf.com/jquery-event-fix>

Which lets you benchmark yourself (I'm getting an error in Chrome on OSX).

~~~
justinbmeyer
Yeah, that article was on our initial work. I'll fix the benchmark soon.

------
gee_totes
This looks awesome! Are there any other javascript libraries that support
drag, drop, and swipe events?

~~~
justinbmeyer
Yes, there are several, but not many can be used with delegate / on in the
same way these events can. This makes it extremely useful for frameworks that
use declarative event bindings.

------
fredm
I can now listen to ".item hoverenter" and ".item hoverleave" in backbone?
Sounds good to me!

------
dmethvin
Looks like a very useful set of functionality, but the name will need to
change.

------
rsanchez1
"Have you ever found yourself wishing jQuery had just one more feature or
wanted it to be a tiny bit faster?"

Yes, then I search for plugins and find that other people had also wished for
the same feature or performance improvement and implemented it.

~~~
crazygringo
Right... that's what this seems to be. An organized collection of plugins. Or
do I misunderstand it?

------
ziggrat
i love it

